# 25mm rim fit on a venge?



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Found a good price on a set of hed jet 6+ wheels but I'm not sure if they will fit on my venge. I'm currently running jet 5s which are 23mm. I guess once I get home I can take a look to see how much more space I have to work with but I was wondering if anyone else has run the 6+ with a venge.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I have 25mm wide wheels on my Venge and I'm running the S-Works Turbo 26's on them. Using a set of calipers, the tires actually measure 27.25mm wide. I've got room and have never rubbed.


----------

